# If your first was early, when did you go into labour with your second?



## Honeybee88x

I went into labour with my DD at 36+1 and I found the labour quite traumatic to say the least :cry:

They only think that seemed to help was going in the bath in early labour and I think it would have helped in established labour but I was not able to use the pool at the hospital or the pool I had hired for my home birth as I had to go to the hospital as I was before 37 weeks and they wouldn't let me use the pool. 

I am only 9 weeks with this LO but I am already getting very scared and panicky about labouring with this baby and am hoping that this baby will stay in abit longer so I can be in the pool or at least have more options than being on my back in stirrups and bursting blood vessels in my eyes cos I was made to push so hard!

I am also worried that my little girl had to be in the NICU for 11 days after birth due to her being born when she was and I usually hear of women having their second baby earlier than there first and I also worry that if this baby comes even 2-3 days earlier it will be 35 weeks and will need more care :nope:

Thank you for readng all this.

When did you go into labour with your first and second babies? xx


----------



## Mrs M

Hi,

I had my dd (my first) at 36+3 when my waters broke. Im 36+5 today so hoping i can get over 37 weeks as i would like to try the birthing pool too. I had to stay in hospital for 5 days when i had my dd so hoping if this little one stays in at least 1-2 weeks longer so il get home quicker. Do u know why u went into early labour? When i saw the consultant early on in my pregnancy they said every pregnancy is different. x


----------



## Honeybee88x

Mrs M said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my dd (my first) at 36+3 when my waters broke. Im 36+5 today so hoping i can get over 37 weeks as i would like to try the birthing pool too. I had to stay in hospital for 5 days when i had my dd so hoping if this little one stays in at least 1-2 weeks longer so il get home quicker. Do u know why u went into early labour? When i saw the consultant early on in my pregnancy they said every pregnancy is different. x

I hope you get to 37 weeks :flower: fingers crossed for you.

Nobody ever said anything about why I went into labour when I did they just treated it like normal, like I was full term. I hope I get to 37 weeks this time.


----------



## Mrs M

They didnt know why i did either so fingers crossed you go over 37 weeks this time. Im 37 weeks on Saturday so really hope this little one stays in until then. Knowing my luck this time il go over, haha. x


----------



## ljo1984

dd1 was 38+5 (born 33 hours after waters breaking) , dd2 was 40+4 (7 hour labour) xx


----------



## BabyAitchison

Dd was 35+3 and ds was 35+5, although his labour started at 30+1. Both fine, neither went to scbu x x


----------



## Blah11

she wasnt early but my first was 39 weeks. my 2nd was 41+2!

Atomicpink had her first at 27w, 2nd at 42 i think.


----------



## katealim

my first was 35+5 and my second was 39 +1


----------



## 2016

DS was born at 34w6d and didn't need need any help from SCBU. His breathing was fine and he BF perfectly. There were babies in SCBU born at 41 weeks from uncomplicated pregnancies so you just never know hun. Gestation isn't everything.

I am also now wondering when this babe will arrive. They are pretty sure DS arrived due to a weak cervix so it is likely it could happen again. I am getting steriod shots to help the baby at 32 weeks just as a precaution. The consultant did say though she has seen women deliver at 28 weeks first time and go over the next! :wacko:

Just because your baby is early doesn't mean you should be stuck on your back with your legs in stirrups. :shrug: Obviously I don't know your birth story/medical history, but for me I also wasn't allowed to birth in water but I was allowed to move around when I wanted and choose my position. I just made the MW chase me around holding the fetal heart monitor to my bump. :haha:


----------

